# Cape May



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Got out yesterday for the first time in a long time. Poverty Beach in Cape May. Heard there wasn't a whole lot happening, so decided to save a few bucks and bought a $5 bag of frozen mullet at Jim's B&T. Missed a few short hits, then ended the day with a 16" blue. Nothing spectacular, but nice for the frying pan. Just felt good to have a little pullage on the line!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey glad ya got out. Things have slowed a bit, but the fall should be good. I'm bettin on the middle of November. Water temp is still 64 degrees.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Poverty beach*

Where is poverty beach. how do I get there.
Thanks, Steve.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

It's @ the intersection of Beach Dr. & Wilmington Ave. in the east end of Cape May.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

off the parkway over the big bridge / over the little bridge 1 block turn left,stop sign left,100ft turn right , stay on that street to beach drive turn left you there!


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thank you both for the info.
Steve


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

coming into sea isle next weekend hows the striper fishing going ? thinking about fishing down by lunds/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

In the bay they have been doing well. Surf has been here and there including back bay. They are here.


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

tks will let you know how i do ,


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

*strippper fishing*

hows fishing been this week , whats water temp?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

From all I've read and seen, there's still a lot of fish up around Brigantine. Looks like they're having a lot of fun. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> From all I've read and seen, there's still a lot of fish up around Brigantine. Looks like they're having a lot of fun. :fishing:


Yep, the bite in the bay has been red hot, back bays as well.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yep, the bite in the bay has been red hot, back bays as well.


Was there last year for turkey day and people were fishing everywhere. On the beach, in the inlet, and in the bay


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

im heading down to avalon next weekend. what's my best bet... surf/jetty fishing or in the bays? know any spots in the bay in avalon where it's good around this time of year?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Blues are a blast on light tackle.. and yummy fried


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ewe105 said:


> im heading down to avalon next weekend. what's my best bet... surf/jetty fishing or in the bays? know any spots in the bay in avalon where it's good around this time of year?


Along the jetties between Avalon and Stone Harbor are great places to fish.


----------

